# Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido



## Kittan Bachika (Sep 20, 2009)

Even as kid looking at martial arts ads in phone books (I am dating myself)
I noticed a lot of TKD schools would advertise themselves as TKD and Hapkido. 

I heard that these two styles were taught concurrently because one dealt with linear and the other dealt with circular movement. By mastering these two approaches, Korean martial artists would be more well rounded.


----------



## Humble Student (Sep 20, 2009)

I know I am going to get a lot of hate for this.
But there is enough in Hapkido that you do not need TKD.
And alot of TKD dojangs teach watered down versions of HKD.
Because they want to keep the focus on TKD to bring in more students.
Now these are just my thoughts from what I have seen.
Take it for what it is worth.
But now having said that, I am sure you may find a teacher that is the real deal. But more than likely you might be finding someone out to make a quick buck.
Best bet look for someone that teaches HKD by it self.
Just a thought though.


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Sep 21, 2009)

No hate here my brother. Roll on! When I mean by roll I mean Hapkido roll not kaiser roll or pizza roll. Just roll.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2009)

Some people say that a lot of them do so because of Hwa Rang Do.  Not that I would know ....


----------



## jim777 (Sep 22, 2009)

Humble Student said:


> And alot of TKD dojangs teach watered down versions of HKD.
> Because they want to keep the focus on TKD to bring in more students.


 
If you mean, 'in addition to TKD' then I agree, and think it's done because it is so worthwhile. If you mean TKD schools teach watered down HKD instead of actual TKD, then I don't think that's correct. I see no problem with TKD school teaching breakfalls and rolls, the basic 4, air rolls and such to their students. HKD is a great MA, no question, and really should be more popular.



Kittan Bachika said:


> No hate here my brother. Roll on! When I mean by roll I mean Hapkido roll not kaiser roll or pizza roll. Just roll.


 
No hate for kaiser or pizza rolls here


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Sep 22, 2009)

Humble Student said:


> I know I am going to get a lot of hate for this.
> But there is enough in Hapkido that you do not need TKD.
> And alot of TKD dojangs teach watered down versions of HKD.
> Because they want to keep the focus on TKD to bring in more students.
> .


 
This is going to sound like a stupid question but how do you know if you are being taught authentic Hapkido?

There is a Hapkido school in the city that is well known, however it has been rumored that it teaches a form of akijitsu which is passed off as Hapkido. Regardless, it is considered to be a very good school.


----------



## Humble Student (Sep 22, 2009)

The reason I know a *little* bit about korean arts is that I have been training in korean arts for the last 15 years.
Now that is not to say I know everything because I don't. Plus I do what alot of people don't do. I do the home work on a school.
By going there and talking to the teacher and the students and looking up the history of what he or she is teaching.
I don't go there on blind faith or get my info souly from forums. ( not a pot shot guy's)
Then I find out if they are of the Ji clan or the Choi clan. Or are they one of the million off shoots that are out there.
A little side note to help you out if they do a lot of kicking they are either a TKD school trying to pass off as a HKD school or they are part of the Ji Han Jae group.
And one more thing Ji Han Jae was a student of Choi.

Really I think the best advice any one can give you is. Go to the school for your self. Because I really hope that you make up your mind for your self.
Instead of listing to people you don't know online. 

Only really, you know what is right for you in the end. Not us.
But thats just my opinion
I wish you the best of luck though.


----------



## Humble Student (Sep 23, 2009)

jim777 said:


> and really should be more popular.


 
Yes Hapkido should be more popular. The only thing is that it dosn't have the money backing it that TKD does. But I will save that one for another post.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2009)

The "authentic Hapkido" debate is fodder for other threads and a lot of heat as well.

As to Tae Kwon Do - much work has been put into making it well-known.  Just about anywhere you go, the terms the most ignorant of people have heard and use as "household" words are Karate, Kung Fu, Judo and Tae Kwon Do.  It's like chocolate - you pay a lot of money for a lot of crap but once in a while you find something worthwhile.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 23, 2009)

Kittan Bachika said:


> By mastering these two approaches, Korean martial artists would be more well rounded.


 
I imagine that's why Gen. Choi, Hong Hi included a wide variety of Hapkido techniques in his textbook. Grand Master Chung, Kee Tae who was a 6th dan under Choi, Yong Sul can be seen in the earlier editions of the General's book demonstrating various techniques in the Ho Sin Sul section. 

On the other hand, something similar could be said for Ji, Han Jae and others incorporating a wider selection of kicking techniques than the ones originally taught by Choi, Yong Sul.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## zDom (Sep 24, 2009)

Humble Student said:


> A little side note to help you out if they do a lot of kicking they are either a TKD school trying to pass off as a HKD school or they are part of the Ji Han Jae group.




OR ... they are the little-know Moo Sul Kwan, founded in 1969 in Cape Girardeau, Mo., by (the late) Lee H. Park.

We got OUR kicking from the guy who developed it alongside Ji, Kim Moo Hong
(alternately rendered as Kim Moo Woong or Kim Mu Hyun), who trained under Choi and Suh Bok Sub (Choi's FIRST student and the first to open a school under Choi).

Park was a student (one of the two highest ranking) of Kwang-Wha Won at the Musulkwan dojang in Seoul, where Kim taught for awhile.

Don't feel bad. Most people forget about us. We are few and spend most of our time quietly working out, minding our own business.

It is easy to write Lee H. Park out of Hapkido's history since he died in 1988 &#8212; but he was VERY well respected when he was alive.


----------



## Humble Student (Sep 24, 2009)

zDom said:


> OR ... they are the little-know Moo Sul Kwan, founded in 1969 in Cape Girardeau, Mo., by (the late) Lee H. Park.
> 
> We got OUR kicking from the guy who developed it alongside Ji, Kim Moo Hong
> (alternately rendered as Kim Moo Woong or Kim Mu Hyun), who trained under Choi and Suh Bok Sub (Choi's FIRST student and the first to open a school under Choi).
> ...


 

My bad on that


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kittan Bachika said:


> This is going to sound like a stupid question but how do you know if you are being taught authentic Hapkido?
> 
> There is a Hapkido school in the city that is well known, however it has been rumored that it teaches a form of akijitsu which is passed off as Hapkido. Regardless, it is considered to be a very good school.


 
Correct me if I'mwrong, but isn't Hapkido descended from Daito-ryu aikijutsu?  That would seem more authentic than puttin gsome rolling, jointlocks and a couple of throws togetehr and saying it's hapkido.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Wey (Oct 14, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Correct me if I'mwrong, but isn't Hapkido descended from Daito-ryu aikijutsu?  That would seem more authentic than puttin gsome rolling, jointlocks and a couple of throws togetehr and saying it's hapkido.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



You're correct.


----------

